# How do I use syringe for CD & T vaccination?



## Jody (Mar 14, 2010)

One of my baby goats is due for its first CD & T vaccination tomorrow.  I have the dose ready in a syringe that was prepared for me by the seller when I got the goat.   

  I was told to pinch a little tent in skin, but I don't know how to use a syringe.

   Is there any way I can screw this up and hurt my goat if I do it incorrectly, or is it simple as sticking in needle and pushing plunger?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2010)

You can practice. Get a few needles and syringes from your farm store. You can practice giving SubQ shots on a stuffed animal. Keep in mind that a goat's skin is tougher than the "skin" on the stuffed animal, but it will boost your confidence.

Also, to practice giving shots into muscle, you can get an orange. It feels almost exactly the same as giving a shot in the muscle of an animal.


----------



## Jody (Mar 14, 2010)

Do I just stick it and push plunger?


----------



## Cannuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Pretty much ya. Where are you giving this vaccination? I think you're supposed to give it in the neck/shoulder area where the skin's the loosest. Pinch the skin and make a tent, poke the needle almost parallel to the animal's body(so you don't hit muscle/bone) You'll feel it go through the skin. Then pull back plunger a tiny bit to make sure you're not on a vein then push plunger in.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2010)

Also, make sure you don't poke all the way through. If you do, all of the vacc will come out and won't be effective.


----------



## ()relics (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok so here is the deal...On a kid the best plac to vacinate is the front leg pit, similar to your arm pit...The only place you would vacinate a show animal...Easy to do to when they are young.  Sit down and hold the kid in your lap with him in the sitting position.  Feel around in his front leg pit area, you will feel ALOT of loose skin....This is where you will give the injection,  Pinch some skin between your thumb and index finger and pull the skin away from the body. Slide the needle into the tent of skin that your "pinching" has formed.  You won't have to worry about going too far or missing the spot..Push the plunger in slowly all the while trying to keep the animal relatively still.  The object with a SubQ injection is to deposit the product between the outer skin layer and the muscle/body cavity....With an older animal the injection can be given on the point of the shoulder in the loose skin but Be Warned:  an injection site can swell or leave a bump that can remain for awhile...Which would be horrible if it was a show animal...the shoulder being the first place a judge puts his hands ...So I try to inject all animals in the leg pit site...probably an 18  gauge needle 3/4" long...that way it won't go into _your_ hand/leg as far...BTW...if you ever feel you have to give an IM shot...Don't...They are slightly more tricky and much more dangerous...I'd leave those to your vet until you are a little more skilled.....JMO


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 14, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> ..BTW...if you ever feel you have to give an IM shot...Don't...They are slightly more tricky and much more dangerous...I'd leave those to your vet until you are a little more skilled.....JMO


IM shots are no more tricky than sub-q shots IMO.  There are several large muscles like the neck muscles and leg muscles. As long as someone does a little research on injection sites, IM shots are pretty darn simple.  I mean, I learned how to give shots when I was a 10 year old in 4-H.  I'm pretty sure an adult would be able to learn in no time flat.


----------



## ()relics (Mar 14, 2010)

...congratulations...But if you knew goat medicine you would know there are very few drugs that should be given IM...and then only if you have epinephrine ready to combat anaphylactic reactions...Certainly CD/T wouldn't be given any way except Sub Q...see the OP title


----------



## Iceblink (Mar 14, 2010)

I would add one more thing.. Bevel Up! The bevel is the 'flat' part of the needle where you can see the actual hole. Make sure it is facing you, that way the actual point slides in easier. If you go bevel down, the tip can 'burr' and hurt more. 

  Good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't want to confuse the issue, or the OP...but the CDT I buy is made to be given SQ or IM, and I LOVE it, no more shot lumps.  *happy dance*

Nobody ever told me I had to be careful giving shots, so...I'm not.  I jab the suckers in the butt cheek and haven't had a reaction yet *knock on wood*.  I know I've been lucky, but there you have it.

Of course, well after I started, I was told or later read not to do this or that and to draw back on the plunger to check for blood, etc..

I give BoSe IM, CDT IM, Pen G, oxytocin and Vitamin B (when needed) IM, I actually prefer IM shots... 
I do give a few things SQ, but if it can be given in the muscle, I do.

Jody, your CDT is probably meant to go SQ, and the 'tent' method described is really easy....the suggestion to practice on a stuffed animal is a good one.  You'll do fine.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> ...congratulations...But if you knew goat medicine you would know there are very few drugs that should be given IM...and then only if you have epinephrine ready to combat anaphylactic reactions...Certainly CD/T wouldn't be given any way except Sub Q...see the OP title


I never said to give CD/T IM, I just was commenting on your post about IM injections.  Good grief.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 15, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> there are very few drugs that should be given IM...and then only if you have epinephrine ready to combat anaphylactic reactions...Certainly CD/T wouldn't be given any way except Sub Q...see the OP title


Lutalyse and banamine go IM around here, as would epi if necessary..  Otherewise, it's all SQ.

We considered using Essential 3+T because it's labeled for IM and a lot of folks use it IM to avoid the occasional sterile abcess you get with SQ vaccines.  

The fact that IM vaccines tend to run a higher risk for anaphylaxis and the fact that we actually don't really _care_ about the occasional sterile abscess turned us off the idea.  Not worth it..  So, SQ it is for vaccines as well..


BTW...nothing bugs worse than when vets tell newbies to IM their goats with PenG...


----------

